# Tool finden



## Kirby.exe (28. Apr 2021)

Alsoo xD Ich habe vor ca 6-8 Monaten einen Bot für Discord mit Python programmiert. Nun möchte ich diesen gerne erweitern und habe auf dem Server einen Bug xD Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht mehr den Namen von dem Tool kenne welcher das Skript im Hintergrund laufen lässt  Es war irgendwas von node js xD Hätte jemand von euch eine Idee?


----------



## Flown (28. Apr 2021)

Den Sourcecode hast du noch? Die Projektconfig?


----------



## thecain (28. Apr 2021)

screen? Upstart? Wenns ein linux server ist


----------



## mihe7 (28. Apr 2021)

cron?


----------



## Kirby.exe (29. Apr 2021)

Ich habe es gefunden xD Es war forever.js


----------



## mihe7 (29. Apr 2021)

Kirby.exe hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe es gefunden xD Es war forever.js


From now on, you'll remember, forever


----------

